# Sites open all year in France - are there any?!



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi everyone

does anyone know of a list or tourist office to contact in france to be able to get info regarding sites open all year in france - particularly small/farm/rural etc sites or if anyone has experience of any sites that would be most helpful!

we have found the last 2 winters that there are very few sites open over winter

i know the aires are open but water was a major problem last winter with the snow etc also travelling as a lone female with child not always fond of aires  have heard some horror stories - dog, alarm included! The latest MMM has made me do a rethink = perhaps it is only high season there are problems ...

anyway small cheap sites please! i have the new acsi book coming but again not sure what sites will actually be open in it?! we are going through loire, burgundy, alps, auvergne (Maybe), hossegor atlantic coast and cote d'azur if that helps with prevoius knowledge

any site info gratefully received

mucho gracias peeps x


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

A good spot to stop and get water from are cemetaries and often there is plenty of space to park up--quiet as well!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: sites open all year in france - are there any?!*



ezzy66 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> does anyone know of a list or tourist office to contact in france to be able to get info regarding sites open all year in france - particularly small/farm/rural etc sites or if anyone has experience of any sites that would be most helpful!
> 
> ...


I do not know if this link is any help or how accurate it is but it may be of use:
http://www.campingo.com/winter-camping-france.htm

There are normally several adverts in the C&CC & CC monthly magazines from UK site owners in France which say "open all year".
In this Months C&CC there is one in Normandy and one inCharente.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*cemetaries!!*

hi dikyenfo

u gave me my first laugh of the day thanks!

but very sound advice too!

no height restrictions and free parking and water - i wonder if they produce a guide :lol:

cheers x


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi ray and thanks

had forgotten about my club mags being a MHer i tend to file them and never read the ads at the back :roll: i find very little for MHers in them but i will now do a sweep of them both 

thanks for the ideas ...


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*winter campsites in france website*

just for others info on here

website is v useful and have found some sites and emailed them

thanks ray


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

www.campingqualite.com lists hundreds of French sites, some of which are open all year round.

Russell


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

dikyenfo said:


> A good spot to stop and get water from are cemetaries and often there is plenty of space to park up--quiet as well!!


Please spend some money in the village to which the cemetary belongs,as the village has to pay for the water you have taken,thanks.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*ACSI*

If you have the ACSI card, go to their website and do a search. You should be able to narrow it down to sites open during the winter.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ray;

First of all, use the facilities on this website...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

The campsite database lists a total of 706 stoppovers in France open all year. You can then filter your search further..
Independants - 65
Municipals - 23
aires - 490 
francepassion - 21

If you don't find what you want there then try googling 'campings ouverte a l'annee' which throws up a few websites.

Also google 'caravaneige' for winter sites.

If you are in the Caravan Club then their publication 'Caravan Europe Vol1' lists campsites open all year.

Pete


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

caravan club book, Europe 1 has many all year sites, clearly marked in the book, this is available from the CC.
Happy touring.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try:
http://www.camping-tour.fr/camping-ouvert-toute-annee


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi we going to Parcverger near Limoge for new year, they are open all year,run by an English couple, they have a web site.
Bon chance, Margaret


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*site open in france winter*

hi ezzy66. France can be as cold in winter as England we only stop for 1 or 2 nights going to and from Spain this year was bad coming back stop for 2 nights on a site because of the snow and no water on site all frozen up but best of luck with the trip.be safe


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Ezzy66,

Just be aware and have a standby as some of the sites that claim they open all year sometimes close at the drop of a hat if its quiet. This has happened to us more than once.

As mentioned earlier the CC Vol 1 indicates if a site is open all year. If you use Aires then look on MHF database, check with All the Aires and camping car infos, Bord Altas and the French Aires books - all have indications of sites/Aires open all year.

In the case of Aires very few are actually closed. They are usually physically open but they turn off the water or leave the water on but don't collect any money.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi jud and vennwood

thanks for your comments duly noted

as we have no itinerary or timescales as such we can just simply park up or move on to the next available aire/site

water has always been our limiting factor - gas is freely available and power just keeps going with the batt to batt charger and invertor and jenny - we move about everyday! bottled water is a pain to fill up with and expensive but sometimes it had had to be done so aires further southis probably the plan this year but thanks for the info vennwood will bear in mind and check

i take your point about the weather jud - last year we had snow from the moment we got off the boat at st malo never had it that far north before or so early in dec!and it stayed with us for the whole 5 weeks! sun doesn't worry me its the change and la vie francaise that i crave! i work outdoors on the farm all year and run our own campsite so i see enough of it to keep me going! - i just love seeing new places, getting new experiences and meeting new people thats a fab road trip to me.

i don't expect to get out the lounger sin st.tropez this december lol! havent even packed them! have put in skiis tho! had to use them to go to the shops last winter in the loire and i jest not!!!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

ezzy66 said:


> i don't expect to get out the lounger sin st.tropez this december lol! havent even packed them! have put in skiis tho! had to use them to go to the shops last winter in the loire and i jest not!!!


Why not - we have had the loungers out every January for the past 5 years while in St T or Lavandou.

Not every day true enough but frequently enough over a 6 week period to warrant taking them with us. 
Even managed a few days last year during the "worst weather in 50 years" period we still had the loungers out and BBQ'd 3 or 4 days a week.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

blondy said:


> caravan club book, Europe 1 has many all year sites, clearly marked in the book, this is available from the CC.
> Happy touring.


The book is also available from Amazon, same price, but was postage free.
there is a site we have used a couple of times, Le Pressoir (e) can't remember where it is though  
Free wifi, limited facilities in winter but the heated wet room was great in February.
Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Open*

Les Cigales Cannes Mandelieu

http://www.lescigales.com/content/gb/home/1


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Open*



teemyob said:


> Les Cigales Cannes Mandelieu
> 
> http://www.lescigales.com/content/gb/home/1


Trevor,what did you think of this site?

would you recommend it? am considering it for easter hols

cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Open*



JohnGun said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Les Cigales Cannes Mandelieu
> ...


Hello,

Short Answer....

We all liked it.

The Tale of how we ended up there.....

We stayed at Easter too. We had driven down to the Alps and I was due to take my Daughter Skiing but became ill. So we drove down through to the Italian coast (I asked my Daughter where she wanted to go and she said "San. Remo" I have seen it in a film).

So when we got to San Remo it was packed full of Italian Motorhomers. We pulled into the only campsite on the coast and Mrs TM went in to check availability. When she came out of the office she said "The site is full tonight, we can stay in the car park of the site and should be space tommorow, €50 a night, no EHU" - I Said "Over my dead ******* body, get in the cab" - Thought you might say that came the reply.

So drove through to Cannes Mandeliue and stayed at Cigales. Pool was like a hot bath and the site was very clean, think we paid around €20 a night. Bit dearer now mind.

The site is walking distance into town/beach etc. Cannes proper (Croissette) is a long but very pleasant walk along the beach.

However, when went you could park motorhomes quite close along the coast road in Cannes. Unlike the coast from Frejus to St. Tropez. So you could drive the motorhome most of the way.

Let me know if you need more advice or have any questions?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Here is anothe one


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

There is a list of sites in France open all year at the back of the Alan Rogers Guide to France. All info should be available free on their website www.alanrogers.com.

The trouble is that the French do not always take much notice of the information they previously published and some of these sites may be closed in winter.


----------

